# Valentino Rossi vs Marquez. Il calcio. GP Sepang. Video.



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Duello finito malissimo quello tra Valentino Rossi e Marquez nel Moto GP di Sepang. L'italiano ha buttato fuori pista, con un calcio, il rivale ricevendo una punizione in vista dell'ultimo, e decisivo, GP di Valencia. Rossi partirà ultimo.

Rossi è primo in classifica generale a +7 su Lorenzo. Ma, come detto, nell'ultima gara partirà ultimo.

Video dello scontro Rossi Marquez qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Valentino Rossi cane!


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Up


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ha fatto bene


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ha commesso una gravissima ingenuità nei confronti di un motociclista che non aspettava altro. Ha lasciato passare Lorenzo deliberatamente e ha infastidito Rossi da quando hanno cominciato a correre. Alla fine a pagarne è solo Rossi (giustamente), che avrebbe dovuto sopportare un altro po' le provocazioni di un bambino viziato.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Ottobre 2015)

Evasore, assassino ed interista

Direi che basta a spiegare il gesto


----------



## Dany20 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Vergogna da un pilota come lui. Mossa stupida e da bambini. Ha perso anche il mondiale.


----------



## smallball (25 Ottobre 2015)

una stupida follia che gli puo' costare la stagione


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2015)

Che razza di commenti che mi tocca leggere...ma almeno l'avete vista la gara?


----------



## Tic (25 Ottobre 2015)

Ha fatto male, come minimo doveva scendere e riempire di mazzate Marquez


----------



## sballotello (25 Ottobre 2015)

un genio proprio , meglio che si ritiri


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che razza di commenti che mi tocca leggere...ma almeno l'avete vista la gara?



Commenti stupidi, mi viene da pensare anche a me che non l'abbiano vista.

Tra l'altro gente che ce l'ha con Rossi solo perchè interista, ahahahahah, ma svegliatevi e guardate come i due spagnoli stiano perfettamente per riuscire nel loro intento, che schifo.
E al diavolo la sportività, a Valencia sogno Iannone che replica l'accaduto di oggi tra Rossi e Marquez facendo volare Lorenzo e alzando le corna contro gli spagnoli


----------



## Snake (25 Ottobre 2015)

da notare lo sguardo prolungato a mo di intimidazione poco prima del contatto mentre interrompe la linea di curva. Porcata di quelle epocali ingiustificabile qualsiasi sia stata la condotta di gara di Marquez che essendo della sua stessa pasta era l'ultimo pilota da provocare a mezzo stampa. Vittima dei suoi stessi mind games


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> da notare lo sguardo prolungato a mo di intimidazione poco prima del contatto mentre interrompe la linea di curva. Porcata di quelle epocali ingiustificabile qualsiasi sia stata la condotta di gara di Marquez che essendo della sua stessa pasta era l'ultimo pilota da provocare a mezzo stampa. Vittima dei suoi stessi mind games



Anche questo è vero, ma Marquez che, secondo, in poco tempo si fa passare di proposito da Lorenzo???


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Commenti stupidi, mi viene da pensare anche a me che non l'abbiano vista.
> 
> Tra l'altro gente che ce l'ha con Rossi solo perchè interista, ahahahahah, ma svegliatevi e guardate come i due spagnoli stiano perfettamente per riuscire nel loro intento, che schifo.
> E al diavolo la sportività, a Valencia sogno Iannone che replica l'accaduto di oggi tra Rossi e Marquez facendo volare Lorenzo e alzando le corna contro gli spagnoli



E gente che si crede esperta in ogni Sport...non dico altro perchè non ne ho proprio voglia di scatenare reazioni di quella gente.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Ottobre 2015)

Amici, amici, poi ti rubano... i mondiali


----------



## wfiesso (25 Ottobre 2015)

vista la gara dico che lorenzo e marquez devono solo tacere perchè è palese la loro combriccola, ma da uno come rossi non mi aspetto proprio una reazione da principiante come questa...

sul fatto di "rossi interista" non commento perchè certi commenti non meritano neanche risposte


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Ottobre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Evasore, *assassino* ed interista
> 
> Direi che basta a spiegare il gesto



Se ti riferisci a Simoncelli te la potevi ampiamente risparmiare. Direi che basta a spiegare quanto vali invece te


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2015)

Gli invidiosi sono gli italiani che vanno contro Rossi a prescindere. A parte che non si capisce bene da quella ripresa cosa sia successo, e basterebbe vedere la gara per capire che marquez meriterebbe un bel po' di bastonate. Su lorenzo non mi esprimo, è solo un fallito


----------



## wfiesso (25 Ottobre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci a Simoncelli te la potevi ampiamente risparmiare. Direi che basta a spiegare quanto vali invece te



non mi voglio intromettere, ma credo (spero) si riferisse al gesto di oggi... non voglio neanche considerare che volesse tirare in ballo il grande Sic


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2015)

Marquez che favorisce Lorenzo non si può proprio sentire, semplicemente Lorenzo ne aveva di più sia di MM che di Rossi, infatti non mi pare che Rossi, dopo aver buttato giù Marquez abbia raggiunto Lorenzo. Se ne aveva di più doveva passare Marquez e andarsene, se Marquez era in grado di resistere è evidente che Rossi non era così tanto veloce.

Marquez aggressivo? Sicuramente, però Marquez lo è da sempre tanto è vero che ha avuto storie anche peggiori con Lorenzo e con Pedrosa, quindi il vittimismo, preventivo e post gara, di Rossi e degli incompetenti rossisti è davvero fuori luogo.

Sul fatto che Pedrosa e Marquez stiano favorendo Lorenzo mi pare un'assurdità smentita dalle ultime tre gare: non mi pare che Marquez in Australia si sia tirato indietro; ed anche oggi Pedrosa ha spinto fino alla fine. Se avessero voluto far vincere Lorenzo di occasioni ne hanno avute tante.

Semplicemente sia Pedrosa che Marquez stanno facendo le loro gare, Lorenzo e Rossi non hanno abbastanza e stanno dietro. Il mondiale se lo devono sudare sia Rossi che Lorenzo, che in queste ultime gare, è sembrato più in forma di Rossi, e se il mondiale non l'ha già vinto Lorenzo è solo per merito dei due della Honda.

Poi dopo la bastadata di Rossi, può piacere o meno, ma non c'è altro termine per definire il fattaccio, è chiaro che gli spagnoli ma anche molti altri piloti neutrali non avranno certo piacere che a vincere sia Rossi, non penso che siano in molti che abbiano apprezzato ciò che è successo oggi.

Ps: A Schumacher che buttò fuori Villeneuve nel '97 vennero tolti tutti i punti mondiali...quindi Rossi e i rossisti che parlano di complotti devono star zitti, perché gli è andata davvero di lusso.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Ottobre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci a Simoncelli te la potevi ampiamente risparmiare. Direi che basta a spiegare quanto vali invece te



Sì


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> non mi voglio intromettere, ma credo (spero) si riferisse al gesto di oggi... non voglio neanche considerare che volesse tirare in ballo il grande Sic



Ovvio che si riferiva a Sic. Quell'utente gira da parecchio quì, non si sa quante cattiverie ha scritto quì e soprattutto su ForumFree.


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Marquez che favorisce Lorenzo non si può proprio sentire, semplicemente Lorenzo ne aveva di più sia di MM che di Rossi, infatti non mi pare che Rossi, dopo aver buttato giù Marquez abbia raggiunto Lorenzo. Se ne aveva di più doveva passare Marquez e andarsene, se Marquez era in grado di resistere è evidente che Rossi non era così tanto veloce.
> 
> Marquez aggressivo? Sicuramente, però Marquez lo è da sempre tanto è vero che ha avuto storie anche peggiori con Lorenzo e con Pedrosa, quindi il vittimismo, preventivo e post gara, di Rossi e degli incompetenti rossisti è davvero fuori luogo.
> 
> ...



Ma dai.. è palese che il cabroncito stia favorendo lorenzo. Rivediti la gara per favore


----------



## Snake (25 Ottobre 2015)

la battaglia contro il fanatismo è una battaglia persa in partenza, ma d'altronde parliamo degli stessi soggetti che una settimana fa hanno riempito di beceri insulti la bacheca di Iannone. Esiste una fanbase peggiore di quella di Valentino? I don't think so.

Rossi nella circostanza è indifendibile e ha creato lui tutto questo clima di tensione dalla conferenza stampa dell'altro giorno, stupido due volte perchè Marquez è figlio di buona donna tanto quanto lui e c'era da aspettarselo che se la legasse al dito solo che lo spagnolo è un bimbominkia fuori dai giochi, Valentino ha 37 anni e un titolo mondiale che sembrava a portata di mano.


----------



## mr.wolf (25 Ottobre 2015)

>|*Raffò*|< ha scritto:


> Ha commesso una gravissima ingenuità nei confronti di un motociclista che non aspettava altro. Ha lasciato passare Lorenzo deliberatamente e ha infastidito Rossi da quando hanno cominciato a correre. Alla fine a pagarne è solo Rossi (giustamente), che avrebbe dovuto sopportare un altro po' le provocazioni di un bambino viziato.


perfetto


----------



## Nicco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Come sempre la verità sta nel mezzo, porcata degli spagnoli e porcata di Rossi, alla fine paga solo Vale e questo fa specie.


----------



## wfiesso (25 Ottobre 2015)

non ho parole....


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Come sempre la verità sta nel mezzo, porcata degli spagnoli e porcata di Rossi, alla fine paga solo Vale e questo fa specie.



.


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2015)

E' una vergogna come stanno dipingendo vale i telegiornali spagnoli. Vivo in spagna, ed è vergognoso tutto ciò. Invece in Italia si sentono gli italioti che vanno contro rossi, giustamente


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Ottobre 2015)

Spagnoli di 

quel nerazurro deve andare a Valencia per lottare


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Che sia italiano, francese, spagnolo o albanese cambia poco: uno che butta fuori pista un avversario con un calcio è solo un cane.

Poi, ognuno può pensarla come crede.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2015)

cmq a me non sembra dia un calcio, marquez gli va contro e rossi allarga il ginocchio(forse per proteggiersi), mi sembra che marquez se la sia cercata. Ma non sono un esperto di motoGP e non ho neanche guardato la gara.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Ottobre 2015)




----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> *la battaglia contro il fanatismo è una battaglia persa in partenza, ma d'altronde parliamo degli stessi soggetti che una settimana fa hanno riempito di beceri insulti la bacheca di Iannone. Esiste una fanbase peggiore di quella di Valentino? I don't think so.
> *
> Rossi nella circostanza è indifendibile e ha creato lui tutto questo clima di tensione dalla conferenza stampa dell'altro giorno, stupido due volte perchè Marquez è figlio di buona donna tanto quanto lui e c'era da aspettarselo che se la legasse al dito solo che lo spagnolo è un bimbominkia fuori dai giochi, Valentino ha 37 anni e un titolo mondiale che sembrava a portata di mano.




Parole sante, il rossismo è quanto di peggio si sia visto nel motomondiale.

Quello su Iannone è solo l'ultimo episodio. Prima ci furono ad es. i fischi a Lorenzo a Misano.

Le difese su Rossi che sto leggendo son davvero qualcosa di vomitevole. Mai, e dico mai, nel motomondiale si è visto un gesto come quello odierno, può dar fastidio ma è così.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che sia italiano, francese, spagnolo o albanese cambia poco: uno che butta fuori pista un avversario con un calcio è solo un cane.
> 
> Poi, ognuno può pensarla come crede.


Esatto, ha dimostrato che razza di "persona" è


----------



## Nicco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Il commissario Webb: “Dopo aver ascoltato i due piloti abbiamo ritenuto che entrambi avessero torto. Nonostante ciò che sostiene Marquez è palese il suo tentativo di rallentare il ritmo di Valentino però va anche detto che Marc non ha infranto nessuna regola. I suoi sorpassi erano puliti e ha guidato nel rispetto delle regole. Valentino reagisce a quella che lui considera una provocazione di Marquez e sfortunatamente esegue una manovra irresponsabile e contro le regole inducendo la caduta di Marquez. Riteniamo che il contatto volontario. Lui sostiene di non aver voluto far cadere Marquez ma solo di fargli allargare la traiettoria”

Si crea un precedente mostruoso in cui si potrà di proposito rallentare un corridore per favorirne un altro. Come distruggere il motociclismo. Dico che penalizzare Marquez era DOVEROSO oltre che ininfluente e quindi facile da fare. Avrebbero tutti fatto bella figura, invece puzza e puzza non poco ammettere la scorrettezza dello spagnolo e non fare nulla.


----------



## de sica (25 Ottobre 2015)

Non tira un calcio, apre semplicemente la gamba! guardate bene. E' un gesto per scansarlo, poi che quell'idiota si lasci cadere come una pera cotta è un altro conto, ma , d'altronde, è normale per lui baciare l'asfalto


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Ottobre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Il commissario Webb: “Dopo aver ascoltato i due piloti abbiamo ritenuto che entrambi avessero torto. Nonostante ciò che sostiene Marquez è palese il suo tentativo di rallentare il ritmo di Valentino però va anche detto che Marc non ha infranto nessuna regola. I suoi sorpassi erano puliti e ha guidato nel rispetto delle regole. Valentino reagisce a quella che lui considera una provocazione di Marquez e sfortunatamente esegue una manovra irresponsabile e contro le regole inducendo la caduta di Marquez. Riteniamo che il contatto volontario. Lui sostiene di non aver voluto far cadere Marquez ma solo di fargli allargare la traiettoria”
> 
> Si crea un precedente mostruoso in cui si potrà di proposito rallentare un corridore per favorirne un altro. Come distruggere il motociclismo. Dico che penalizzare Marquez era DOVEROSO oltre che ininfluente e quindi facile da fare. Avrebbero tutti fatto bella figura, invece puzza e *puzza non poco ammettere la scorrettezza dello spagnolo e non fare nulla*.



Questo è il punto. Marquez, con il beneplacido della cosca spagnola (Dorna/Ezpeleta, Repsol, Movistar, i Marquez, Lorenzo, Pedrosa (che a suo tempo attaccò il Sic)) ha tenuto una condotta antisportiva a Motegi (e giustamente Rossi l'ha sottolineato subito, non ha senso sopportare ingiustizie dovendo correre ad handicap) e soprattutto a Sepang.
E' andata bene a Marquez che è caduto perchè Rossi è stato penalizzato per quello, non per la manovra in sè, come per Simoncelli se fai cadere uno spagnolo vieni penalizzato.
Lo scandalo è che tutti i perbenisti accusano Rossi e scusano Marquez.
Addirittura dicono che si può fare (pure Agostini ) 
Ma è contro ai principi e al regolamento condurre una gara scegliendosi un pilota da danneggiare.
Purtroppo è difficilmente appurabile che Marquez non potesse andare più veloce di quanto facesse, forse basterebbe guardare la telemetria per vedere che appena dietro a Rossi andava forte e appena davanti rallentava. Forse Rossi doveva lasciarlo stare per due giri per vedere che tempi faceva, ma non cambia niente perchè quella carogna avrebbe potuto dire che in quei due giri "non mi sentivo a posto".
Poi è scandaloso sentire degli opinionisti affermare che Rossi doveva stare dietro a Marquez per tentare un sorpasso all'ultimo giro.
A sto punto non resta che sperare in uno strike da parte di Iannone che ha notoriamente il dente avvelenato contro gli spagnoli.
Ma non escluderei un finale alla Prost-Senna.


----------



## TheZio (25 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Questo è il punto. Marquez, con il beneplacido della cosca spagnola (Dorna/Ezpeleta, Repsol, Movistar, i Marquez, Lorenzo, Pedrosa (che a suo tempo attaccò il Sic)) ha tenuto una condotta antisportiva a Motegi (e giustamente Rossi l'ha sottolineato subito, non ha senso sopportare ingiustizie dovendo correre ad handicap) e soprattutto a Sepang.
> E' andata bene a Marquez che è caduto perchè Rossi è stato penalizzato per quello, non per la manovra in sè, come per Simoncelli se fai cadere uno spagnolo vieni penalizzato.
> Lo scandalo è che tutti i perbenisti accusano Rossi e scusano Marquez.
> Addirittura dicono che si può fare (pure Agostini )
> ...



Ottimo 
La vera verità è che quando non ci sarà più Rossi la MotoGP non la seguirà più nessuno..
E questi spagnoli vanno forte solo perchè gli "sponsor" hanno i loro interessi...
La Spagna nello sport mi fa sempre più schifo, vanno avanti solo a mazzette e doping free...
E prima o poi verrà fuori quello che vi dico...


----------



## Snake (25 Ottobre 2015)

la verità è che se oggi fosse successo a parti invertite Marquez lo stareste lapidando, ecco la verità. ci mancava pure la teoria del complotto rotfl.


----------



## mandraghe (25 Ottobre 2015)

Il Gomblotto!!!11!!1! 

Tutti i cattivi contro il supereroe 

In b4:


----------



## admin (25 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> la verità è che se oggi fosse successo a parti invertite Marquez lo stareste lapidando, ecco la verità. ci mancava pure la teoria del complotto rotfl.



Già.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Ottobre 2015)

Mi chiedo perché si debba sempre mandare in vacca le discussioni con sta mania di dare del "gomblotto"... E' una cosa che in realtà non riguarda solo questo fatto, ma tutti gli argomenti in generale. Cosa che dilaga ovunque.

E' una cosa che non sopporto, ormai impera ovunque... Non sei d'accordo con qualcuno? Quale miglior modo di stroncare le discussioni infilando la parola magica "gombloddoooooooo".... Ormai è un classico. Ogni tanto poi dal nervoso viene voglia di usare gli stessi metodi tanto per ripicca col risultato che non si va da nessuna parte...

Si può rispondere anche in maniera diversa. Non ci vuole tanto a scrivere la propria opinione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> la verità è che se oggi fosse successo a parti invertite Marquez lo stareste lapidando, ecco la verità. ci mancava pure la teoria del complotto rotfl.



Invece no, perché Marquez si é fatto superare di proposito da Lorenzo (la Honda andava piú veloce oh, con Pedrosa che neanche spingeva la moto) e poi ha cercato in tutti i modi di dargli fastidio e rallentarlo (e ha fatto almeno 3 sorpassi da pazzo).

Poi andate a leggere le dichiazioni di Lorenzo...


----------



## prebozzio (25 Ottobre 2015)

Marquez non ha il poster di Valentino in camera, ma ha Lorenzo nel letto


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> la verità è che se oggi fosse successo a parti invertite Marquez lo stareste lapidando, ecco la verità. ci mancava pure la teoria del complotto rotfl.



Io sono uno sportivo e proprio in quanto tale non mi piace sta situazione, non in quanto tifoso. Poi cosa doveva succedere a parti invertite? Quello che sta succedendo non è mai successo nella storia dei motori. Qui c'è una condotta antisportiva pensata a tavolino che invece di venir stigmatizzata viene tollerata. 
E i complotti esistono purtroppo, chiamali come vuoi, accordi, biscotti... il linciaggio subito dal Sic non si dimentica, ora è Rossi incriminato, mentre Marquez sarebbe una vittima ?! 
Intanto questo campionato è stato palesemente falsato e agli spagnoli va benissimo così, così come sta bene alla Honda che vuole demolire Rossi che è il suo principale rivale da quando li aveva lasciati e la Honda comanda il Circus e anni fa avevano già favorito Pedrosa contro Hayden, erano disposti a perdere il titolo piuttosto che far vincere l'americano.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se ti riferisci a Simoncelli te la potevi ampiamente risparmiare. Direi che basta a spiegare quanto vali invece te



.


----------



## Snake (25 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Invece no, perché Marquez si é fatto superare di proposito da Lorenzo (la Honda andava piú veloce oh, con Pedrosa che neanche spingeva la moto) e poi ha cercato in tutti i modi di dargli fastidio e rallentarlo (e ha fatto almeno 3 sorpassi da pazzo).
> 
> Poi andate a leggere le dichiazioni di Lorenzo...



io sto parlando del contatto, intendo dire che se fosse stato Marquez a buttarlo fuori da domani dovrebbe girare con la scorta per paura che qualche fanatico di Rossi lo ammazzi, quindi si ok parliamo della condotta deprecabile di Marquez ma non venitemi a dire che sul contatto è lui il carnefice perchè non siete molto credibili.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Ottobre 2015)

Rossi ha sbagliato, punto. Marquez è stato una carogna, perchè ha lasciato tranquillamente passare Lorenzo mentre ha fatto di tutto per far perdere tempo a Rossi, ma una reazione del genere non è ammissibile, considerando anche l'età del pilota italiano e dell'esperienza. Credo che con la squalifica di Rossi, il Mondiale sia di Lorenzo. Quindi alla fine ha vinto Marquez.


----------



## Nicco (25 Ottobre 2015)

Se Valentino Rossi avesse deliberatamente rallentato qualcuno per far vincere il mondiale ad un altro italiano così come ha fatto Marc, gli avrei dato dell'antisportivo e del lezzo.

Sottolineerei che Lorenzo e Marquez sono di due scuderie diverse ce lo ricordiamo? Dai ragazzi, è divertente leggere tutti i tipi di opinioni come sempre ma i detrattori a prescindere del dottore sono al pari dei suoi fan col prosciutto sugli occhi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> io sto parlando del contatto, intendo dire che se fosse stato Marquez a buttarlo fuori da domani dovrebbe girare con la scorta per paura che qualche fanatico di Rossi lo ammazzi, quindi si ok parliamo della condotta deprecabile di Marquez ma non venitemi a dire che sul contatto è lui il carnefice perchè non siete molto credibili.



Non significa niente perché il fattaccio é avvenuto per quello che é successo prima (quante glie ne ha combinate Marquez anche se se la é cercata), mica al primo sorpasso fai una roba simile.


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Ottobre 2015)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] per favore chiudi la discussione, la situazione sta degenerando


----------



## Snake (25 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non significa niente perché il fattaccio é avvenuto per quello che é successo prima (quante glie ne ha combinate Marquez anche se se la é cercata), mica al primo sorpasso fai una roba simile.



vabbè oh alzo le mani, se siete fieri che uno a 37 anni svacchi in quel modo contenti tutti, alla fine in quel posto l'ha presa solo lui. E comunque son 15 anni che Rossi da carenate a chiunque, v'andava bene quando faceva il bastar... con Gibernau vero? sai qual è la differenza? l'ho già detto oggi e lo ribadisco, ha trovato uno della sua stessa pasta.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> io sto parlando del contatto, intendo dire che se fosse stato Marquez a buttarlo fuori da domani dovrebbe girare con la scorta per paura che qualche fanatico di Rossi lo ammazzi, quindi si ok parliamo della condotta deprecabile di Marquez ma non venitemi a dire che sul contatto è lui il carnefice perchè non siete molto credibili.



E' Marquez che va addosso a Rossi, Rossi lo aveva solo tenuto largo: è la stessa situazione di quando uno arriva lungo, devi frenare per lasciarlo passare e puntare di nuovo alla corda oppure tiri lungo (e aveva un metro di pista, più l'erba sintetica dove non cadi, più una decina di metri ulteriori di asfalto). Marquez gli è andato addosso apposta ed è anche caduto apposta.
E' un punto di vista che nessuno sposa perchè si pensa che sia un bravo ragazzo innocente, invece è un marcio e falso fino al midollo sto qua, oltre ad essere un pericolo per tutti.



Nicco ha scritto:


> Se Valentino Rossi avesse deliberatamente rallentato qualcuno per far vincere il mondiale ad un altro italiano così come ha fatto Marc, gli avrei dato dell'antisportivo e del lezzo.
> 
> Sottolineerei che Lorenzo e Marquez sono di due scuderie diverse ce lo ricordiamo? Dai ragazzi, è divertente leggere tutti i tipi di opinioni come sempre ma i detrattori a prescindere del dottore sono al pari dei suoi fan col prosciutto sugli occhi.



Guarda che non è un mistero per nessuno che la giovane generazione di piloti spagnoli (e tutto il clan di sponsor, squadre e Dorna) è tutta contro a Rossi: non deve vincere il 10° mondiale battendoli tutti a 36 anni !!

Io ho sempre difeso Lorenzo credendo che fosse una persona corretta ma ora si è rivelato per quel che è, e mi tocca riconoscere che è un falso anche lui. Marquez invece non mi ha mai fatto fesso, l'avevo capito già dalla Moto2 che è un pilota pericoloso e viscido.

Edit: e Pol Espargaro che a fine stagione scorsa si era scagliato contro la Yamaha-Movistar perchè aveva rinnovato a Rossi e voleva prendergli il posto?? "mi merito io il suo posto, bisogna far spazio ai giovani [spagnoli]" e amenità simili... poi quest'anno le prende da Smith in ogni pista st'altra carogna.


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Ottobre 2015)

Dai calmatevi tutti, io odio le polemiche dai smettetela  , e piangete per me , che ieri mi sono quasi rotto il collo


----------



## Snake (26 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' Marquez che va addosso a Rossi, Rossi lo aveva solo tenuto largo: è la stessa situazione di quando uno arriva lungo, devi frenare per lasciarlo passare e puntare di nuovo alla corda oppure tiri lungo (e aveva un metro di pista, più l'erba sintetica dove non cadi, più una decina di metri ulteriori di asfalto). Marquez gli è andato addosso apposta ed è anche caduto apposta.
> E' un punto di vista che nessuno sposa perchè si pensa che sia un bravo ragazzo innocente, invece è un marcio e falso fino al midollo sto qua, oltre ad essere un pericolo per tutti.


è marcio si, tanto quanto Valentino, solo che lui ha 21 anni e ha dimostrato tutta la sua immaturità, l'altro....

immagine da ragazzo innocente poi non mi pare proprio, è tampo che s'è fatto la reputazione di kamikaze.


----------



## Chrissonero (26 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> E' Marquez che va addosso a Rossi, Rossi lo aveva solo tenuto largo: è la stessa situazione di quando uno arriva lungo, devi frenare per lasciarlo passare e puntare di nuovo alla corda oppure tiri lungo (e aveva un metro di pista, più l'erba sintetica dove non cadi, più una decina di metri ulteriori di asfalto). Marquez gli è andato addosso apposta ed è anche caduto apposta.
> E' un punto di vista che nessuno sposa perchè si pensa che sia un bravo ragazzo innocente, invece è un marcio e falso fino al midollo sto qua, oltre ad essere un pericolo per tutti.
> 
> 
> ...



..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ha fatto una cavolata e adesso la paga. Ora però ci vuole una rimonta da dottore.


----------



## admin (26 Ottobre 2015)

Eccolo l'immancabile titolo!


----------



## Jaqen (26 Ottobre 2015)

Se Rossi non avesse fatto tutta quella polemica giovedì a mio avviso non si sarebbe preso nessuna squalifica perché la versione di Valentino potrebbe anche essere vera. È chiaro che Marquez non abbia fatto altro che provocare in quanto essere un bambinetto viziato ma nulla toglie che un campione di 35 anni e passa non possa intoponarse in sti giochetti.
La cosa che mi lascia perplesso è il comportamento di Lorenzo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Lo ricopio qui, non avevo visto la discussione

Credo sia una gara che entrerà di diritto nella storia di questo sport come una delle pagine più nere, brutto brutto brutto..

Vale ha iniziato molto male Giovedì con quelle dichiarazioni che non doveva fare perché in australia nessuno lì per lì aveva notato la cosa ma lui con sta sparata (forse a rivedere la gara anche vera) ha portato la tensione a livelli mai visti e alla fine il più teso era proprio lui..

La gara, bé, io una cosa così non l'ho mai vista in vita mia..Marquez ha volontariamente e in modo perfino palese rallentato Rossi, un atteggiamento che io non avevo mai visto, pazzesco..
Rossi alla fine ha fatto una scorrettezza palese, voleva portarlo largo e si vede..poi che Marquez cada non credo l'avesse messo in conto, anche perché uno normale li avrebbe frenato mentre Marquez (a cui evidentemente non fregava nulla di finire la gara) si vede benissimo che alla fine prima di cadere va a dare una carenata a Rossi il quale poi allarga il piede e lo butta giù (forse gli ha toccato il freno)

Che dire, la penalizzazione a Rossi ci sta tutta, ma io sanzionerei anche Marquez con una gara di squalifica perché non si può lasciare un pazzo in pista che decide che lui vuole fare l'arbitro del mondiale, ne va della correttezza dello sport, un professionista corre per fare sempre il massimo non per decidere chi avvantaggiare e chi disturbare..purtroppo è ancora un bambino nella zucca..

Mi spiace anche per Lorenzo che secondo me nel fine settimana si era comportato bene e di certo di tutta sta faccenda non si era reso conto (ma quale complotto dai, è evidente che l'unico pazzo e Marquez, Lorenzo si è solo fatto le sue gare mica si sono messi d'accordo)..però nel dopo gara si è fatto un po' prendere da un attacco di biaggite (o Prostite per chi conosce la F1 bene) nel reclamare una punizione più pesante per l'avversario..se avesse visto la gara si renderebbe conto che Rossi è stato vergognosamente ostacolato da un avversario col solo intento di disturbarlo, cosa doveva fare, accettare di arrivare 4° e salutare il mondiale?..Dai su..

Secondo me Rossi deve chiamare Lorenzo e devono spiegarsi loro che sono persone normali..l'altro purtroppo ha un cervello minorato per ora e che gli vuoi dire?..

Peccato, era stato un bel mondiale, fossi in vale a fine anno saluterei la MotoGP e andrei in SBK


----------



## Gianni23 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che sia italiano, francese, spagnolo o albanese cambia poco: uno che butta fuori pista un avversario con un calcio è solo un cane.
> 
> Poi, ognuno può pensarla come crede.



Esatto. Non c'è provocazione che tenga, specie se viene da un ragazzino che ha 14 anni meno di te. 

Vi ricordo che ad ogni caduta i piloti di moto gp rischiano la vita. Se gli fosse successo qualcosa qui ci sarebbe anche del penale eh.

Poi se vogliamo fare del campanilismo tipico italiano, continuiamo pure.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Ottobre 2015)

E da come ho capito l'assurdo è che sia stato sanzionato non per il calcio ma per la manovra. Se infatti lo avessero dovuto sanzionare per il calcio, avrebbe dovuto proprio saltare la prossima gara, dove invece partirà da ultimo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Non c'è provocazione che tenga, specie se viene da un ragazzino che ha 14 anni meno di te.
> 
> Vi ricordo che ad ogni caduta i piloti di moto gp rischiano la vita. Se gli fosse successo qualcosa qui ci sarebbe anche del penale eh.
> 
> Poi se vogliamo fare del campanilismo tipico italiano, continuiamo pure.



Quindi è regolamentare e normale se Marquez da una carenata sulla gamba di valentino ma è da codice penale se valentino poi allarga la gamba?

Marquez è caduto semplicemente perché, fregandogliene zero della gara, invece di rallentare come avrebbe fatto qualunque altro pilota normale in quel frangente ha invece accelerato per andare dritto sulla carena di rossi..e si vede benissimo che prima rallentano entrambi e poi Marquez va addosso a Rossi senza alcuna ragione se non quella di far vedere che lui è più "duro"..

In questo video si vede benissimo


----------



## Gianni23 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi è regolamentare e normale se Marquez da una carenata sulla gamba di valentino ma è da codice penale se valentino poi allarga la gamba?
> 
> Marquez è caduto semplicemente perché, fregandogliene zero della gara, invece di rallentare come avrebbe fatto qualunque altro pilota normale in quel frangente ha invece accelerato per andare dritto sulla carena di rossi..e si vede benissimo che prima rallentano entrambi e poi Marquez va addosso a Rossi senza alcuna ragione se non quella di far vedere che lui è più "duro"..
> 
> In questo video si vede benissimo



Non posso vedere il video. In ogni caso, io non seguo particolarmente la moto gp e tanto meno parteggio per qualcuno, sinceramente non mi interessa. Mi sembra però che le carenate siano accadute diverse volte e non mi pare siano sanzionate normalmente, anche se qui il contatto mi pare sia stato con il casco. In ogni caso è stato un comportamento poco sportivo e malizioso, senz'altro, ma non fuori dal regolamento, così come i suoi sorpassi. Un'altra cosa è allargare deliberatamente il piede per spingere via una moto con conseguente caduta dell'avversario che per fortuna non si è fatto nulla, ripeto, le conseguenze potevano essere anche più gravi.

Il fatto è che in Italia la sportività non esiste, si guarda solo i proprio colori. Quelli che difendono Rossi che ha reagito ad una provocazione probabilmente sono gli stessi che condannavano Zidane provocato da Materazzi o Totti che, provocato, sputò a Poulsen.


----------



## TheZio (26 Ottobre 2015)

B


Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi è regolamentare e normale se Marquez da una carenata sulla gamba di valentino ma è da codice penale se valentino poi allarga la gamba?
> 
> Marquez è caduto semplicemente perché, fregandogliene zero della gara, invece di rallentare come avrebbe fatto qualunque altro pilota normale in quel frangente ha invece accelerato per andare dritto sulla carena di rossi..e si vede benissimo che prima rallentano entrambi e poi Marquez va addosso a Rossi senza alcuna ragione se non quella di far vedere che lui è più "duro"..
> 
> In questo video si vede benissimo



Hai stra ragione. Guardando il video si capisce tutto...
Comunque vada 10volteVR46... Il resto è noia...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> vabbè oh alzo le mani, se siete fieri che uno a 37 anni svacchi in quel modo contenti tutti, alla fine in quel posto l'ha presa solo lui. E comunque son 15 anni che Rossi da carenate a chiunque, v'andava bene quando faceva il bastar... con Gibernau vero? sai qual è la differenza? l'ho già detto oggi e lo ribadisco, ha trovato uno della sua stessa pasta.



Ma che stai a di. Tu hai detto che se Marquez avesse buttato lui fuori pista Rossi, oggi dovrebbe girare con una guardia del corpo. Io ti ho risposto spiegando che non sarebbe andato in giro con una guardia del corpo Marquez, perchè prima Rossi ha fatto il pezzo di m.

Ora cosa c'entra sto post?? E' ovvio che ha sbagliato a reagire.


----------



## Snake (26 Ottobre 2015)

consiglio di guardare il video parodia degli autogol, mi sono pisciato dalle risate


----------



## Jaqen (26 Ottobre 2015)

Quello che mi chiedo da assoluto ignorante in termine di motori, ma Rossi gli ha dato un calcio per davvero o è stata una mossa istintiva per via del fatto che Marquez si sia appoggiato?


----------



## Snake (26 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma che stai a di. Tu hai detto che se Marquez avesse buttato lui fuori pista Rossi, oggi dovrebbe girare con una guardia del corpo. Io ti ho risposto spiegando che non sarebbe andato in giro con una guardia del corpo Marquez, perchè prima Rossi ha fatto il pezzo di m.
> 
> Ora cosa c'entra sto post?? E' ovvio che ha sbagliato a reagire.



ah certo, quindi tu mi stai dicendo che ieri anche se Rossi avesse fatto prima il pezzo di m i fanatici di Valentino non starebbero coi forconi in mano a parti invertite, giusto? ma smettila che mi viene da ridere. Settimana scorsa hanno inveito contro Iannone colpevole di aver tolto punti a Rossi FACENDO LA SUA GARA, ma svegliati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ah certo, quindi tu mi stai dicendo che ieri anche se Rossi avesse fatto prima il pezzo di m i fanatici di Valentino non starebbero coi forconi in mano a parti invertite, giusto? ma smettila che mi viene da ridere. Settimana scorsa hanno inveito contro Iannone colpevole di aver tolto punti a Rossi FACENDO LA SUA GARA, ma svegliati.



Non sto dicendo quello, e lo sai. Sei peggio delle femmine, ora hai tirato fuori pure i fanboy di Rossi.

Tu hai detto "la verità è che se oggi fosse successo a parti invertite Marquez lo stareste lapidando, ecco la verità."
Quindi hai tirato in mezzo noi, non i fanboy.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quello che mi chiedo da assoluto ignorante in termine di motori, ma Rossi gli ha dato un calcio per davvero o è stata una mossa istintiva per via del fatto che Marquez si sia appoggiato?



Se guardi l'on board di Marquez si vede benissimo che la gamba di Rossi si allarga *dopo* il contatto con MM probabilmente proprio per via del colpo ricevuto, non c'è nessun calcio..
Ripeto rossi *ha fatto una scorrettezza *spingendo la moto di MM fuori traiettoria ma il contatto è stato cercato dallo spagnolo che avrebbe benissimo potuto rallentare e basta...
Poi ragazzi basta co sta storia del "poteva farsi male"...ma cosa? erano ai 70 all'ora e questi non si fanno un tubo quando cadono a 200...infatti è caduto e non si è fatto niente..
Sul comportamento di MM non erano scorretti i suoi sorpassi ma la sua condotta di gara..un pilota non va in pista per rallentare deliberatamente un avversario..


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ah certo, quindi tu mi stai dicendo che ieri anche se Rossi avesse fatto prima il pezzo di m* i fanatici di Valentino *non starebbero coi forconi in mano a parti invertite, giusto? ma smettila che mi viene da ridere. Settimana scorsa hanno inveito contro Iannone colpevole di aver tolto punti a Rossi FACENDO LA SUA GARA, ma svegliati.



Ma è ovvio che le parole dei tifosi ciechi non hanno alcun valore..ma noi discutiamo dei fatti e i fatti ieri dicono che MM andrebbe squalificato per una gara e che Rossi è stato giustamente punito (a mio avviso molto pesantemente, partire ultimo a Valencia equivale al 99% ad aver perso il titolo)


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Ottobre 2015)

perchè nessuno parla del ridicolo sorpasso di lorenzo a marquez con quest'ultimo che si sposta fino a finire sull'erba pur di farlo passare? è questo il vero episodio da incriminare, altro che il calcetto di rossi.


----------



## Snake (26 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvio che le parole dei tifosi ciechi non hanno alcun valore..ma noi discutiamo dei fatti e i fatti ieri dicono che MM andrebbe squalificato per una gara e che Rossi è stato giustamente punito (a mio avviso molto pesantemente, partire ultimo a Valencia equivale al 99% ad aver perso il titolo)



se non si chiamava Valentino Rossi a Valencia non partiva nemmeno e ieri veniva squalificato, non prendiamoci in giro. A detta di molti la punizione è perfino benevola, poi si può discutere se andasse penalizzato anche Marquez ma quello che mi chiedo è, come fai a dimostrare la condotta antisportiva? Tu puoi dimostrare che lo abbia volontariamente rallentato? Ma soprattutto esiste un regolamento a tal proposito? Quello potrà sempre dire che stava semplicemente facendo la sua gara, parliamo del nulla, quello che è certo che sul contatto ha torto Valentino punto. Quanto al titolo se lo ha perso al 99% è solo colpa sua.


----------



## de sica (26 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> ah certo, quindi tu mi stai dicendo che ieri anche se Rossi avesse fatto prima il pezzo di m i fanatici di Valentino non starebbero coi forconi in mano a parti invertite, giusto? ma smettila che mi viene da ridere. Settimana scorsa hanno inveito contro Iannone colpevole di aver tolto punti a Rossi FACENDO LA SUA GARA, ma svegliati.



[video]https://video-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xpa1/v/t42.1790-2/12173679_10206974274307348_1119930735_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjM1 MSwicmxhIjo1MTIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidjJfNDI2X2NyZl8yM19tYWlu XzMuMF9zZCJ9&rl=351&vabr=195&oh=9e11a77d921c60358ab207910e00a445&oe=562E4F57[/video]

Bene, adesso dimmi che è normale andare a sbattere volontariamente.


----------



## Snake (26 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Non sto dicendo quello, e lo sai. Sei peggio delle femmine, ora hai tirato fuori pure i fanboy di Rossi.
> 
> Tu hai detto "la verità è che se oggi fosse successo a parti invertite Marquez lo stareste lapidando, ecco la verità."
> Quindi hai tirato in mezzo noi, non i fanboy.



tu non sei un fanboy ma intanto sono 24 ore che cerchi anche in modo piuttosto commovente di scagionarlo ponendo tutta l'attenzione sulla condotta di Marquez. Io sarò peggio di una femmina ma tu non sei molto credibile.


----------



## Snake (26 Ottobre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> [video]https://video-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xpa1/v/t42.1790-2/12173679_10206974274307348_1119930735_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjM1 MSwicmxhIjo1MTIsInZlbmNvZGVfdGFnIjoidjJfNDI2X2NyZl8yM19tYWlu XzMuMF9zZCJ9&rl=351&vabr=195&oh=9e11a77d921c60358ab207910e00a445&oe=562E4F57[/video]
> 
> Bene, adesso dimmi che è normale andare a sbattere volontariamente.



che belli i video faziosi con le prospettive ideali per far passare la propria tesi per buona, ovviamente il video di chi poteva essere se non di un italiano?


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se non si chiamava Valentino Rossi a Valencia non partiva nemmeno e ieri veniva squalificato, non prendiamoci in giro. A detta di molti la punizione è perfino benevola, poi si può discutere se andasse penalizzato anche Marquez ma quello che mi chiedo è, come fai a dimostrare la condotta antisportiva? Tu puoi dimostrare che lo abbia volontariamente rallentato? Ma soprattutto esiste un regolamento a tal proposito? Quello potrà sempre dire che stava semplicemente facendo la sua gara, parliamo del nulla, quello che è certo che sul contatto ha torto Valentino punto. Quanto al titolo se lo ha perso al 99% è solo colpa sua.



Io credo sia stato considerato il fatto che ci si è trovati di fronte ad una situazione anomala..in condizioni normali Rossi sarebbe stato squalificato o avrebbe preso un ride through ma qui è stata tutta una gara falsata..la condotta di MM è stata palese dai, chiunque ha visto cos'ha fatto, se nega di aver deliberatamente ostacolato rossi è anche un ipocrita oltre che un falso..
Ora io non so se esiste un regolamento in merito ma credo sia perfino ovvio che in pista lo scopo dev'essere di fare la propria gara e non correre per ostacolare un avversario..se MM fosse stato compagno di team di Lorenzo tutti avrebbero gridato allo scandalo invece siccome corrono in team diversi (e quindi non può essere partito un ordine di ostacolare rossi) si fa finta di nulla ma qui è come se uno decidesse a Valencia di buttare giù lorenzo per far vincere rossi..non è un modo legale di correre..


----------



## de sica (26 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> che belli i video faziosi con le prospettive ideali per far passare la propria tesi per buona, ovviamente il video di chi poteva essere se non di un italiano?



Va bene, io mi arrendo. Spero comunque che Iannone faccia saltare in aria Lorenzo, poi succeda quel che succeda


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Va bene, io mi arrendo. Spero comunque che *Iannone *faccia saltare in aria Lorenzo, poi succeda quel che succeda



Sta cosa l'ho letta un po' ovunque...qualcuno mi spiega perché Iannone dovrebbe fare una cosa del genere?

Secondo me comunque al di là di questa gara vergognosa, se guardiamo al mondiale Lorenzo meriterebbe il titolo..senza dubbio è stato il più forte


----------



## de sica (26 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sta cosa l'ho letta un po' ovunque...qualcuno mi spiega perché Iannone dovrebbe fare una cosa del genere?
> 
> Secondo me comunque al di là di questa gara vergognosa, se guardiamo al mondiale Lorenzo meriterebbe il titolo..senza dubbio è stato il più forte



Veramente ho qualche dubbio.. rossi è stato il più continuo, quindi meriterebbe più lui, oltre al fatto che potrebbe essere il decimo. Inoltre un piagnone e scorretto come Lorenzo, meriterebbe solo di cadere all'ultimo giro


----------



## Snake (26 Ottobre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Va bene, io mi arrendo. Spero comunque che Iannone faccia saltare in aria Lorenzo, poi succeda quel che succeda



cosa vuoi arrenderti, se hanno penalizzato Rossi ci sarà un motivo o no? per te è normale interrompere la linea della curva rallentando di proposito e perfino guardando Marquez due volte? siam tutti capaci a fare i video dalle prospettive che più convengono.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Veramente ho qualche dubbio.. rossi è stato il più continuo, quindi meriterebbe più lui, oltre al fatto che potrebbe essere il decimo. Inoltre un piagnone e *scorretto* come Lorenzo, meriterebbe solo di cadere all'ultimo giro



Ma non vedo come si possa definire Lorenzo scorretto..io sinceramente non gli ho mai visto fare quest'anno nulla di vagamente illegale..che sia un pilota noioso è sicuro, però va forte ed è molto efficace su tutte le piste..Rossi il più continuo certo quest'anno..ma il campione del mondo dev'essere il più forte non il più continuo..
Sinceramente mi aspettavo di più da Rossi nelle ultime due gare invece mi ha deluso un po'..
Siamo onesti, da metà stagione in poi (diciamo da dopo Assen) Rossi è stato costantemente dietro a Lorenzo tenuto in piedi solo dalla "fortuna" (diciamo così) delle tre gare bagnate in Inghilterra a Misano e Motegi..


----------



## de sica (26 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma non vedo come si possa definire Lorenzo scorretto..io sinceramente non gli ho mai visto fare quest'anno nulla di vagamente illegale..che sia un pilota noioso è sicuro, però va forte ed è molto efficace su tutte le piste..Rossi il più continuo certo quest'anno..ma il campione del mondo dev'essere il più forte non il più continuo..
> Sinceramente mi aspettavo di più da Rossi nelle ultime due gare invece mi ha deluso un po'..
> Siamo onesti, da metà stagione in poi (diciamo da dopo Assen) Rossi è stato costantemente dietro a Lorenzo tenuto in piedi solo dalla "fortuna" (diciamo così) delle tre gare bagnate in Inghilterra a Misano e Motegi..



iN quello che dici c'è un controsenso. Anche il Milan del 04/05 era più forte della juve, però ha comunque perso il campionato a favore di una squadra più continua. E' così. In un campionato a tappe, a gran premi, a partite o come vuoi tu, non sempre vince il più forte ma quello che mostra più continuità. Spesso però è la stessa persona o stessa squadra che mostra quelle qualità


----------



## de sica (26 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> cosa vuoi arrenderti, se hanno penalizzato Rossi ci sarà un motivo o no? per te è normale interrompere la linea della curva rallentando di proposito e perfino guardando Marquez due volte? siam tutti capaci a fare i video dalle prospettive che più convengono.



Leggiti la sentenza, rossi è stato punito per averlo fatto allargare e mandare fuori traiettoria, non per il movimento della GAMBA.
Questo video sta a dimostrare come il "povero e innocente" marquez provi a sbattere comunque contro rossi, che a quel punto allarga la gamba per spostarlo. Le moto non pesano 20 chili signori miei, e quel pazzo già era sbilanciato come suo solito. Non vedo perché rossi doveva farsi trascinare giù da questo individuo squilibrato


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Ottobre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> iN quello che dici c'è un controsenso. Anche il Milan del 04/05 era più forte della juve, però ha comunque perso il campionato a favore di una squadra più continua. E' così. In un campionato a tappe, a gran premi, a partite o come vuoi tu, non sempre vince il più forte ma quello che mostra più continuità. Spesso però è la stessa persona o stessa squadra che mostra quelle qualità



Io non ho detto che Lorenzo lo vincerà, ho detto che se lo vince lo merita perché è il pilota che quest'anno è andato più forte..Rossi è stato molto costante, praticamente sempre sul podio però da metà anno il suo livello è sceso...non si può dire che oggi sia lui il più forte in pista..è vero che MM soprattutto ieri gli ha reso impossibile un duello leale con Lorenzo però non so se comunque ne avrebbe avuto per stare con lo spagnolo..a Motegi se non fossero crollate le gomme Lorenzo l'aveva ridicolizzato e anche in Inghilterra e a Misano senza pioggia non ci sarebbe stata gara...
Io ci spero ancora, però con quel disonesto ancora in circolazione è praticamente impossibile..Non so perché ma mi attendo questo podio a Valencia: Pedrosa-Lorenzo-MM..Rossi potrebbe anche finire 5° se fa una gara perfetta..
In pratica Rossi deve sperare nella pioggia (ma a Valencia in Novembre cadono in media 5 centimetri di pioggia)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> tu non sei un fanboy ma intanto sono 24 ore che cerchi anche in modo piuttosto commovente di scagionarlo ponendo tutta l'attenzione sulla condotta di Marquez. Io sarò peggio di una femmina ma tu non sei molto credibile.



E vorrei vedere. Mi sembra il minimo leggendo commenti di gente che non ha visto la gara.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Ottobre 2015)

Comunque ho rivisto meglio il video ed effettivamente quell'********* di Marquez colpisce con il casco la gamba di Rossi che a quel punto reagisce ed allarga la gamba. A quella velocità è possibile che un simile contatto possa farti cadere. Rossi è stato provocato ma non è una scusante, non doveva allargare la gamba. Mi sembra poi paradossale che non sia stato punito per questo ma per una traiettoria ritenuta non consona.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Ottobre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quello che mi chiedo da assoluto ignorante in termine di motori, ma Rossi gli ha dato un calcio per davvero o è stata una mossa istintiva per via del fatto che Marquez si sia appoggiato?



Dal video si capisce bene: la seconda che hai detto!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Ottobre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quello che mi chiedo da assoluto ignorante in termine di motori, ma Rossi gli ha dato un calcio per davvero o è stata una mossa istintiva per via del fatto che Marquez si sia appoggiato?



All' inizio pensavo che gli avesse schiacciato il freno post (sotto al piede destro). Un calcetto così non ti fa cadere, può forse spostandogli manubrio se l'altro è in piega, ma è Marc che gli va addosso mettendosi in condizione di cadere, capirei se ci fosse stato un guardrail o un muro ma aveva uno spazio enorme. Quello pericoloso e minaccioso tra i due era lo spagnolo, Rossi era in pericolo, targeted da sto pazzo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Ottobre 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Non c'è provocazione che tenga, specie se viene da un ragazzino che ha 14 anni meno di te.
> 
> *Vi ricordo che ad ogni caduta i piloti di moto gp rischiano la vita.* Se gli fosse successo qualcosa qui ci sarebbe anche del penale eh.
> 
> Poi se vogliamo fare del campanilismo tipico italiano, continuiamo pure.



Questo ragionamento mi lascia proprio perplesso. E' un ragionamento che fa sia chi non se ne intende e sia ex-piloti (malati di perbenismo o invidia come Agostini, sigh). 
Ma Marquez invece che per dispetto ha fatto sorpassi incrociando le traiettorie in curvoni da 200kmh con l'intento di buttare fuori Rossi??
In una caduta a 50 all'ora invece non rischi nulla praticamente, chi si preoccupa per la sicurezza dovrebbe accusare Marc Marquez.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se non si chiamava Valentino Rossi a Valencia non partiva nemmeno e ieri veniva squalificato, non prendiamoci in giro. A detta di molti la punizione è perfino benevola, poi si può discutere se andasse penalizzato anche Marquez ma quello che mi chiedo è, come fai a dimostrare la condotta antisportiva? Tu puoi dimostrare che lo abbia volontariamente rallentato? Ma soprattutto esiste un regolamento a tal proposito? Quello potrà sempre dire che stava semplicemente facendo la sua gara, parliamo del nulla, quello che è certo che sul contatto ha torto Valentino punto. Quanto al titolo se lo ha perso al 99% è solo colpa sua.



MM ha compiuto diverse scorrettezze in carriera e non è mai stato punito, anzi ha pure la faccia tosta di farsi passare per vittima, come ad Assen. Anche Rossi ha compiuto diversi sorpassi al limite in carriera ma ha sempre ammesso che erano sorpassi al limite della correttezza. Uno che ha vinto un mondiale scorrettamente buttando già l'avversario è invece Capirossi, e non fu sanzionato, ma oggi le cose son cambiate, un italiano non può stendere uno spagnolo (allora era il giapponese Harada ma su aprilia come Loris).
Simoncelli fu attaccato da tutti gli spagnoli senza motivo, prima Lorenzo poi Pedrosa, e dopo il contatto con Dani gli fu imposto il ride through in gara.
A MM dovevano fare lo stesso a Sepang, dargli un ride-through, poi avrebbe fatto dei tempi migliori di Pedrosa per raggiungere Rossi...


----------



## Snake (26 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E vorrei vedere. Mi sembra il minimo leggendo commenti di gente che non ha visto la gara.



benissimo, contento che l'ha steso? mo guardati pure la remuntada più inutile della storia fra 2 settimane.


----------



## Snake (26 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> MM ha compiuto diverse scorrettezze in carriera e non è mai stato punito, anzi ha pure la faccia tosta di farsi passare per vittima, come ad Assen. Anche Rossi ha compiuto diversi sorpassi al limite in carriera ma ha sempre ammesso che erano sorpassi al limite della correttezza. Uno che ha vinto un mondiale scorrettamente buttando già l'avversario è invece Capirossi, e non fu sanzionato, ma oggi le cose son cambiate, un italiano non può stendere uno spagnolo (allora era il giapponese Harada ma su aprilia come Loris).



tu mi stai seriamente dicendo che Rossi non ha mai vinto gare con manovre scorrette? A proposito di Assen, lì per me c'erano gli estremi per sanzionare Valentino, non state sempre a fare le vittime che intanto quest'anno quando hanno fatto a carenate per terra ci è finito sempre Marquez, mai Rossi, e così tante altre volte in passato con altri piloti, lui vinceva le gare, gli altri andavano a muro. Ma pora stella


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> tu mi stai seriamente dicendo che Rossi non ha mai vinto gare con manovre scorrette? A proposito di Assen, lì per me c'erano gli estremi per sanzionare Valentino, non state sempre a fare le vittime che intanto quest'anno quando hanno fatto a carenate per terra ci è finito sempre Marquez, mai Rossi, e così tante altre volte in passato con altri piloti, lui vinceva le gare, gli altri andavano a muro. Ma pora stella



Non so quanto sia qualificato il tuo commento. Nessuno ha mai accusato Rossi per Assen o gli altri episodi con MM. Io seguo il motomondiale dagli anni 80 e vado anche in moto. Ho letto i commenti su siti inglesi, dove hanno una cultura motociclistica _sportiva_ (e sono tutti pro-Rossi, e l'italianità non c'entra nulla) diversamente che in Italia e in Spagna dove si fanno addirittura paragoni calcistici fuoriluogo con la pretesa di dire qualcosa di sensato.


----------



## Snake (26 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non so quanto sia qualificato il tuo commento. Nessuno ha mai accusato Rossi per Assen o gli altri episodi con MM. Io seguo il motomondiale dagli anni 80 e vado anche in moto. Ho letto i commenti su siti inglesi, dove hanno una cultura motociclistica _sportiva_ (e sono tutti pro-Rossi, e l'italianità non c'entra nulla) diversamente che in Italia e in Spagna dove si fanno addirittura paragoni calcistici fuoriluogo con la pretesa di dire qualcosa di sensato.



parlare di complotti contro Rossi, quello lo trovo poco sensato, poco sensato è un eufemismo, in realtà mi pare una totale idiozia. Nessuno lo ha mai accusato? Ma non è nemmeno quello il punto (che poi non è vero ma vabbè lasciamo perdere...), quello che voglio dire è che ha sempre avuto uno stile di guida molto aggressivo e spesso di porcate ne ha fatte, esattamente come Marquez che tra l'altro c'ha 21 anni e si spera col tempo si dia una calmata, infondo io mi ricordo che all'inizio pure Lorenzo ne faceva di maialate poi s'è dato una regolata a furia di cascare per terra.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Ottobre 2015)

Valentino è la leggenda del motociclismo, Marquez per ora una caccola.

Vale ha sbagliato e paga, ma sicuramente quello che si è visto da parte di Marquez va contro lo spirito di questo sport e crea un brutto precedente.

Le provocazioni in pista sono state tante e pericolose, più e più volte ha tentato di buttarlo fuori e farlo cascare.
La faccia una volta caduto, poi, dice tutto su quali fossero le sue intenzioni.

Valentino ci è cascato come un bischero e ha sbagliato. Lo capisco ma non lo posso giustificare.

E visto che lo spirito del motociclismo con questa gara è andato a farsi benedire, dico apertamente che godrei nel vedere cascare entrambi gli spagnolettini e vedere Valentino vincere il Mondiale arrivando in posizione ennesima.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Ottobre 2015)

Avete visto il video di Cuatro.com dell'incontro post-gara tra Rossi e Marquez? Lo spagnolo sarebbe stato da prendere a pedate nel c...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (28 Ottobre 2015)

*Marquez pubblica su FB un video in cui ringrazia tutti per il supporto ricevuto (come ha fatto anche Rossi). Tuttavia, al contrario del pilota italiano, i commenti sotto il video dello spagnolo non sembrano confermare alcun supporto... anzi. *


----------



## juventino (28 Ottobre 2015)

Se Marquez continua così a Valencia rischia seriamente non solo di farsi buttare fuori, ma di prendersi pure un bel pacco di mazzate a fine gara.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Ottobre 2015)

Il supporto a marquez l'hanno dato giusto i suoi sponsor e i media spagnoli. Per il resto si sta prendendo una marea di insulti da tutto il globo terracqueo


----------



## Snake (28 Ottobre 2015)

che dessero pure un premio a Rossi a sto punto


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> che dessero pure un premio a Rossi a sto punto



Risulti fazioso pressappoco come gli ultrà rossisti, si vede lontano un miglio che non lo puoi soffrire. Rossi ha sbagliato, ha fatto una cavolata enorme ed è giusto che paghi, ma l'ostruzionismo nella condotta di gara di Marquez, peraltro con manovre ed incroci di traiettoria al limite, era visibile da chiunque.


----------



## Snake (28 Ottobre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Risulti fazioso pressappoco come gli ultrà rossisti, si vede lontano un miglio che non lo puoi soffrire. Rossi ha sbagliato, ha fatto una cavolata enorme ed è giusto che paghi, ma l'ostruzionismo nella condotta di gara di Marquez, peraltro con manovre ed incroci di traiettoria al limite, era visibile da chiunque.



sì d'altronde con Rossi funziona sempre così, se non sei con lui sei per forza contro di lui, fazioso, brutto e cattivo !


----------



## ACM_Dennis (28 Ottobre 2015)

Marquez ha perso milioni di tifosi dopo aver dimostrato di essere così sleale, idem Lorenzo. Valentino se riuscirà nell'impresa o meno, ha già vinto il mondiale, meritatamente.
Quando questi pseudocampioni spagnoli arriveranno a 36 anni in pochi si ricorderanno di loro.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> sì d'altronde con Rossi funziona sempre così, se non sei con lui sei per forza contro di lui, fazioso, brutto e cattivo !



Dai conferma della mia impressione perché io sono tutt'altro che integralista sulla vicenda e sul personaggio e dalla mia premessa lo si capiva benissimo.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> sì d'altronde con Rossi funziona sempre così, se non sei con lui sei per forza contro di lui, fazioso, brutto e cattivo !


Snake, ma Rossi ti ha fregato la fidanzata?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Ottobre 2015)

Il Codacons chiede la sospensione di Marquez e Lorenzo per* illecito sportivo*, per difendere gli scommettitori.

da codacons.it:
"Come è emerso dall'analisi delle immagini i due piloti hanno posto in essere, entrambi, un comportamento antisportivo - afferma il Codacons - diretto a danneggiare un diretto concorrente alla corsa alla conquista del mondiale. Sin dal precedente gran premio, tenutosi in terra Australiana, sia al recente Gp della Malesia, Marc Marquez ha posto in essere una condotta diretta a svantaggiare Valentino Rossi, al solo scopo di favorire Jorge Lorenzo. Come tutti hanno potuto vedere Marquez non ha opposto alcuna resistenza al sorpasso di Lorenzo, rendendosi poi partecipe di una condotta aggressiva e provocatoria nei confronti di Rossi, culminata con una testata". "L'accordo tra i due piloti appare essere lampante - conclude il Codacons - e ciò determina la violazione del codice di condotta stabilito dal circuito, il quale deve essere sanzionato, con la massima sanzione prevista, ciò la sospensione prevista dall'articolo 3.2.1 che equivale alla perdita del diritto di partecipare al campionato, o la* esclusione definitiva dalle corse*".


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Snake, ma Rossi ti ha fregato la fidanzata?



Snake é un ottimo utente, mi trovo quasi sempre d'accordo con quello che dice, ma quando si parla di C.Ronaldo, Rossi, insomma gente che odia, non riesce ad essere obiettivo.
Per esempio quí tutto il Mondo sta contro i due sfigati spagnoli, ma lui non li ha mai attaccati. Anche lui sa che sono d'accordo quei due.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il Codacons chiede la sospensione di Marquez e Lorenzo per* illecito sportivo*, per difendere gli scommettitori.
> 
> da codacons.it:
> "Come è emerso dall'analisi delle immagini i due piloti hanno posto in essere, entrambi, un comportamento antisportivo - afferma il Codacons - diretto a danneggiare un diretto concorrente alla corsa alla conquista del mondiale. Sin dal precedente gran premio, tenutosi in terra Australiana, sia al recente Gp della Malesia, Marc Marquez ha posto in essere una condotta diretta a svantaggiare Valentino Rossi, al solo scopo di favorire Jorge Lorenzo. Come tutti hanno potuto vedere Marquez non ha opposto alcuna resistenza al sorpasso di Lorenzo, rendendosi poi partecipe di una condotta aggressiva e provocatoria nei confronti di Rossi, culminata con una testata". "L'accordo tra i due piloti appare essere lampante - conclude il Codacons - e ciò determina la violazione del codice di condotta stabilito dal circuito, il quale deve essere sanzionato, con la massima sanzione prevista, ciò la sospensione prevista dall'articolo 3.2.1 che equivale alla perdita del diritto di partecipare al campionato, o la* esclusione definitiva dalle corse*".



Non succederà mai questo, mi accontento solo che annullino la punizine a Rossi.


----------



## vota DC (28 Ottobre 2015)

ACM_Dennis ha scritto:


> Marquez ha perso milioni di tifosi dopo aver dimostrato di essere così sleale, idem Lorenzo. Valentino se riuscirà nell'impresa o meno, ha già vinto il mondiale, meritatamente.
> Quando questi pseudocampioni spagnoli arriveranno a 36 anni in pochi si ricorderanno di loro.



Ma infatti per Rossi perdere potrebbe essere una beffa appunto perché dimostra ogni volta di essere superiore di abilità, però se guidi una carriola devi sempre dare il massimo, se cominci a litigare e perdi per quello chi ti ha fatto il contratto ti fa secco.


----------



## gabuz (28 Ottobre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Valentino è la leggenda del motociclismo, Marquez per ora una caccola.
> 
> Vale ha sbagliato e paga, ma sicuramente quello che si è visto da parte di Marquez va contro lo spirito di questo sport e crea un brutto precedente.
> 
> ...



Se io fossi Rossi e se Lorenzo (spero da solo) dovesse cadere penso che non finirei nemmeno il gp. Tornerei ai box e inizierei a stappare Magnum a sfregio


----------



## Snake (28 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Snake é un ottimo utente, mi trovo quasi sempre d'accordo con quello che dice, ma quando si parla di C.Ronaldo, Rossi, insomma gente che odia, non riesce ad essere obiettivo.
> Per esempio quí tutto il Mondo sta contro i due sfigati spagnoli, ma lui non li ha mai attaccati. Anche lui sa che sono d'accordo quei due.



Non fate altro che confermare quello che ho scritto sopra con questi post, o sei con Rossi o sei per forza contro di lui. Mai odiato Rossi, sicuramente manco amato, quello che ho sempre odiato è il carrozzone mediatico che si porta appresso da 15 anni che ogni cazzzo di volta si erge ad avvocato delle cause perse facendolo passare per vittima pure quando combina porcate. Poi te come altri potete farvi tutti i film che volete su Marquez e Lorenzo, infondo siamo il paese della dietrologia e delle seghe mentali ma io me ne tiro fuori. Quindi no, non lo so pure io che sono d'accordo. 

Lo ripeto per l'ultima volta perchè mi sto stancando, Marquez ha fatto chiaramente lo stron... a Sepang, mi sembra di averlo già detto forse ti è sfuggito, ma a differenza vostra che vi fate dei film assurdi credo sia stata semplicemente la conseguenza di quello che Valentino in modo abbastanza stupido ha innescato giorni prima in conferenza stampa stuzzicando la persona sbagliata.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Marquez ha fatto chiaramente lo stron... .



Questa stron. in pratica toglie il campionato a Rossi, è come uno che fa autogol per var vincere il campionato a un'altra squadra, non è una semplice stron. è un grave illecito sportivo che merita una pesante squalifica.


----------



## Snake (29 Ottobre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Questa stron. in pratica toglie il campionato a Rossi, è come uno che fa autogol per var vincere il campionato a un'altra squadra, non è una semplice stron. è un grave illecito sportivo che merita una pesante squalifica.



........


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Ottobre 2015)

La roba del Codacons è delirante dai.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Non fate altro che confermare quello che ho scritto sopra con questi post, o sei con Rossi o sei per forza contro di lui. Mai odiato Rossi, sicuramente manco amato, quello che ho sempre odiato è il carrozzone mediatico che si porta appresso da 15 anni che ogni cazzzo di volta si erge ad avvocato delle cause perse facendolo passare per vittima pure quando combina porcate. Poi te come altri potete farvi tutti i film che volete su Marquez e Lorenzo, infondo siamo il paese della dietrologia e delle seghe mentali ma io me ne tiro fuori. Quindi no, non lo so pure io che sono d'accordo.
> 
> Lo ripeto per l'ultima volta perchè mi sto stancando, Marquez ha fatto chiaramente lo stron... a Sepang, mi sembra di averlo già detto forse ti è sfuggito, ma a differenza vostra che vi fate dei film assurdi credo sia stata semplicemente la conseguenza di quello che Valentino in modo abbastanza stupido ha innescato giorni prima in conferenza stampa stuzzicando la persona sbagliata.



Questo non giustifica, così come la condotta di Marquez non giustifica la cavolata di Rossi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (29 Ottobre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> La roba del Codacons è delirante dai.



Se fa partire un'indagine dell'autorità giudiziaria di competenza non lo è. E se le società di scommesse e gli sponsor si costituissero parte civile? La Repsol guarda caso già ha emesso un comunicato per mettere le mani avanti, cercando di tirarsene fuori e passando per vittima. Non è solo un campionato falsato nel risultato sportivo, ci sono milioni di euro in ballo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Ottobre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Questo non giustifica, *così come la condotta di Marquez non giustifica la cavolata di Rossi*.



Io ho sempre detto che Rossi ha fatto una manovra che da regolamento è scorretta quindi la punizione ci può anche stare...però io sto discorso che ho sentito spesso del "non giustifica" non lo mando giù proprio...ormai siamo veramente una civiltà con una mentalità "rammollita" e mi spiego: ma come si può dire che se uno mi provoca, mi sfavorisce in modo deliberato, mi vuole *rubare *una cosa per cui io ho lottato per un anno non posso perdere le staffe??..
Oltretutto manco ci vedo sta disparita di reazione alla provocazione...non l'ha messo sotto con la macchina eh!!
Io capisco pienamente Rossi, *ha fatto una cosa sbagliata da regolamento*, ma perfettamente comprensibile...e questo non lo scusa perché c'è un campionato con delle regole ma mi avrebbe fatto più pena se avesse passivamente accettato di farsi trascinare in un duello che avrebbe perso senza dubbio (MM girava almeno mezzo secondo più forte di lui) piuttosto che dimostrare a un bimbominkia che con lui i giochetti non li può fare perché deve ancora mangiarne di pane per arrivare al suo livello..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Ottobre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto per l'ultima volta perchè mi sto stancando, Marquez ha fatto chiaramente lo stron... a Sepang, mi sembra di averlo già detto forse ti è sfuggito, *ma a differenza vostra che vi fate dei film assurdi credo sia stata semplicemente la conseguenza di quello che Valentino in modo abbastanza stupido ha innescato giorni prima in conferenza stampa stuzzicando la persona sbagliata*.



Ok, la pensiamo diversamente. Non credo sarebbe cambiato qualcosa se Rossi non lo avesse stuzzicato in stampa.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (29 Ottobre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ok, la pensiamo diversamente. Non credo sarebbe cambiato qualcosa se Rossi non lo avesse stuzzicato in stampa.



Ha cercato di smascherarlo ma non ha servito a niente. Ha fatto solo che bene ad uscire con quelle dichiarazioni il giovedì, perchè ha gridato al mondo intero l'assurdità che stava subendo, il giorno della gara ha solo che confermato questo accordo tra i due spagnoli. Era uno dei pochi sport se non l'unico ad essere rimasto ancora integro a livello di lealtà e sportività, domenica è stata distrutta la Motogp, perchè questo non è più sport...come non lo è quando dei giocatori di calcio sono immischiati nel calcioscommesse, cercando di cambiare di propria volontà e con i propri mezzi l'esito di una partita... 
Non centra niente il fatto che sia Rossi la vittima e che tutti cerchiamo di difenderlo. Le telemetrie parlano chiaro, da qualche gara i spagnoli (compresa la Dorna) stanno sabotando il mondiale. Se ci riusciranno, ci rimetteranno solo loro, perchè una volta che Rossi si ritirerà dalla Motogp, la metà dei tifosi smetteranno di seguirla.


----------



## danjr (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ragazzi, si fa fatica a capire cosa sia Rossi in termini di popolarità, probabilmente Marquez si è giocato tanti, tanti, tanti soldi con questa mossa. Rossi su Facebook ha più like dell'Inter, su Instagram più del Milan. Se avesse vissuto l'apice della sua carriera in questi ultimi anni, sarebbe da solo a livello di Barcellona e Real.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (29 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho sempre detto che Rossi ha fatto una manovra che da regolamento è scorretta quindi la punizione ci può anche stare...però io sto discorso che ho sentito spesso del "non giustifica" non lo mando giù proprio...ormai siamo veramente una civiltà con una mentalità "rammollita" e mi spiego: ma come si può dire che se uno mi provoca, mi sfavorisce in modo deliberato, mi vuole *rubare *una cosa per cui io ho lottato per un anno non posso perdere le staffe??..
> Oltretutto manco ci vedo sta disparita di reazione alla provocazione...non l'ha messo sotto con la macchina eh!!
> Io capisco pienamente Rossi, *ha fatto una cosa sbagliata da regolamento*, ma perfettamente comprensibile...e questo non lo scusa perché c'è un campionato con delle regole ma mi avrebbe fatto più pena se avesse passivamente accettato di farsi trascinare in un duello che avrebbe perso senza dubbio (MM girava almeno mezzo secondo più forte di lui) piuttosto che dimostrare a un bimbominkia che con lui i giochetti non li può fare perché deve ancora mangiarne di pane per arrivare al suo livello..



Hai detto bene: "comprensibile". Capisco, ma non giustifico. Anche perché è uno sbaglio le cui conseguenzè ricadono su di lui alla fine.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Ottobre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Hai detto bene: "comprensibile". Capisco, ma non giustifico. Anche perché è uno sbaglio le cui conseguenzè ricadono su di lui alla fine.



Meglio ancora, così sarà lui a portare le conseguenze del suo gesto, a differenza di MM che la fa franca dopo aver rovinato un mondiale..

Io giustifico sempre chi, indifeso dalle istituzioni, decide di non abbassare il capo alle sopraffazioni ma si ribella...sono altri che dovrebbero vergognarsi, non certo Rossi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Ottobre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io giustifico sempre chi, indifeso dalle istituzioni, decide di non abbassare il capo alle sopraffazioni ma si ribella...sono altri che dovrebbero vergognarsi, non certo Rossi



Infatti è accusato di non aver subito in silenzio... è un mondo alla rovescia. E' come quando uno accusa la mafia, viene accusato di non rispettaere l'omertà, e di andar contro allo status quo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Novembre 2015)

Fonsi nieto sul contatto. Intervento in un programma spagnolo coi sottotitoli. 
Guardatelo.


----------



## Brain84 (2 Novembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fonsi nieto sul contatto. Intervento in un programma spagnolo coi sottotitoli.
> Guardatelo.



analisi perfetta, nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (3 Novembre 2015)

Io su quel calcio vorrei vedere cosa direbbero e farebbero i difensori di Rossi a parti invertite ...
mamma che risate che mi farei .....


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Io su quel calcio vorrei vedere cosa direbbero e farebbero i difensori di Rossi a parti invertite ...
> mamma che risate che mi farei .....



Io invece avrei voluto sentire il parere degli haters di rossi se il dottore avesse tenuto una volta in vita sua una condotta di gara come quella avuta da Marquez a Sepang...però che strano che in 18 anni di motomondiale non l'abbia mai fatto...anzi, ora che ci penso, io una cosa del genere no l'avevo proprio mai vista da nessuno...

Che strano però che di colpo tutti i fan di Marquez siano diventati anche fan di Lorenzo...immagino lo fossero pure due anni fa....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Novembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fonsi nieto sul contatto. Intervento in un programma spagnolo coi sottotitoli.
> Guardatelo.



Analisi perfetta. Menomale che tutti hanno capito che sia Marquez e della questione calcio/non calcio.
Bellissimo quando dice "Devi essere Conan per buttare con un calcio 200 kg tra moto e pilota. E poi dovrebbe cascare dalla parte opposta".

L'unica cosa che mi da fastidio è quel pezzo di m di Lorenzo...


----------



## Arrigo4ever (3 Novembre 2015)

Premetto che non ho mai avuto nulla contro Rossi, anzi mi è parecchio simpatico ma stavolta ha svalvolato .Pur seguendo le corse da decenni non ho mai visto (per fortuna) un motociclista dare un calcio ad un concorrente e anche se questo può non avere effetto, per me non cambia nulla .

Tutto il resto è un ridicolo arrampicarsi sugli specchi per difendere l'indifendibile .


P.S. La prossima volta che non lo fanno passare con il tappeto rosso e chiedendogli scusa , cosa fa ? 

Tira fuori la lupara ?


----------



## davoreb (3 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Io su quel calcio vorrei vedere cosa direbbero e farebbero i difensori di Rossi a parti invertite ...
> mamma che risate che mi farei .....



il problema è che Marquez non si stava giocando il mondiale, non so se è d'accordo con Lorenzo o c'è l'ha con Rossi per i duelli precedenti ma questa situazione è una cosa assurda e apre un precedente davvero pericoloso.

Si parla da due settimane di Rossi vs Marquez e non di Rossi vs Lorenzo.

Prima del 'calcio' ha rischiato due volte di buttare giù Rossi con sorpassi al limite, ora se Iannone fa un sorpasso al limite contro Lorenzo e cadono cosa diranno i fan di Lorenzo? Qualcuno potrà provare che Iannone lo ha fatto apposta? 

Ma soprattutto è giusto che Marquez o Iannone decidano il Mondiale? 

A mio parere Marquez ha fatto il bambinone e dovrebbe ricevere una squalifica di almeno 4-5 gare cosi voglio vedere chi rifà una cosa del genere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Novembre 2015)

Non so se avete saputo l'ultima. Lorenzo aveva richiesto di partecipare all'arbitrato a cui ha fatto ricorso valentino per valutare la penalizzazione avuta nella scorsa gara! Richiesta ovviamente respinta. Cosa cavolo c'entra lui???

Quanto cavolo è messo male quest'uomo? Non si rende conto di quanto è ridicolo? Già il suo comportamento a fine gara è stato una roba vergognosa, ma ora siamo a livelli assurdi!


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Premetto che non ho mai avuto nulla contro Rossi, anzi mi è parecchio simpatico ma stavolta ha svalvolato .Pur seguendo le corse da decenni non ho mai visto (per fortuna) un motociclista dare un calcio ad un concorrente e anche se questo può non avere effetto, per me non cambia nulla .
> 
> Tutto il resto è un ridicolo arrampicarsi sugli specchi per difendere l'indifendibile .
> 
> ...



Ormai le immagini più approfondite e le analisi di ex piloti hanno tutti confermato che non c'è nessun calcio..la prima impressione era stata quella ma ora è evidente che il movimento della gamba di Rossi è solo dovuto alla botta che gli da Marquez quando lo tocca..
Gli unici che vanno avanti co sta storia sono Marquez, la Honda e Lorenzo..
L'unica cosa sleale che fa Rossi, da regolamento, è portare Marquez verso l'esterno rallentando di proposito che poi è anche la ragione per cui è stato punito


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ormai le immagini più approfondite e le analisi di ex piloti hanno tutti confermato che non c'è nessun calcio..*la prima impressione era stata quella ma ora è evidente *che il movimento della gamba di Rossi è solo dovuto alla botta che gli da Marquez quando lo tocca..
> Gli unici che vanno avanti co sta storia sono Marquez, la Honda e Lorenzo..
> L'unica cosa sleale che fa Rossi, da regolamento, è portare Marquez verso l'esterno rallentando di proposito che poi è anche la ragione per cui è stato punito



La cosa che accomuna tutti i commentatori è che il calcio aveva una chiara motivazione: si era creduto al calcio in quanto risposta alla condotta di Marquez.
Condotta senza precedenti, non c'era nemmeno una sanzione prevista. Urge la condanna da Losanna per creare un precedente per difendersi dall'antisportività strisciante.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Novembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non so se avete saputo l'ultima. Lorenzo aveva richiesto di partecipare all'arbitrato a cui ha fatto ricorso valentino per valutare la penalizzazione avuta nella scorsa gara! Richiesta ovviamente respinta. Cosa cavolo c'entra lui???
> 
> Quanto cavolo è messo male quest'uomo? Non si rende conto di quanto è ridicolo? Già il suo comportamento a fine gara è stato una roba vergognosa, ma ora siamo a livelli assurdi!



Quella di Lorenzo è una debacle improvvisa, non è nemmeno biaggite acuta, ha di gran lunga sorpassato il maestro. Il pollice verso sul podio alla premiazione di Rossi è anche una cosa vergognosa, come se sapesse a priori cosa fosse successo.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (4 Novembre 2015)

Adesso siamo alle comiche , dunque sarebbe stato lo spagnolo a dare una testata a Rossi ..... 
Ho guardato tutti i filmati possibili e immaginabili con slow motion e senza e la dinamica dell'accaduto è chiarissima, a meno che uno non abbia delle belle fette di salame sugli occhi dovute al suo integralismo pro Rossi e il fatto che non sia stato punito per il calcio non prova nulla. Rossi ha un ottimo ufficio stampa che si è messo in moto con tutto il circo mediatico di ex campioni, nani e ballerine per cercare di salvargli la faccia, ma i miei occhi ci vedono benissimo e per quel nulla che conta rimango della mia idea.Oltre agli occhi mi funzionano bene anche le orecchie : lo stridere delle unghie sugli specchi dei suoi difensori riuscirebbe a coprire perfino il rombo di una Ducati .


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Adesso siamo alle comiche , dunque sarebbe stato lo spagnolo a dare una testata a Rossi .....
> Ho guardato tutti i filmati possibili e immaginabili con slow motion e senza e la dinamica dell'accaduto è chiarissima, a meno che uno non abbia delle belle fette di salame sugli occhi dovute al suo integralismo pro Rossi e il fatto che non sia stato punito per il calcio non prova nulla. Rossi ha un ottimo ufficio stampa che si è messo in moto con tutto il circo mediatico di ex campioni, nani e ballerine per cercare di salvargli la faccia, ma i miei occhi ci vedono benissimo e per quel nulla che conta rimango della mia idea.*Oltre agli occhi mi funzionano bene anche le orecchie *: lo stridere delle unghie sugli specchi dei suoi difensori riuscirebbe a coprire perfino il rombo di una Ducati .



Se continui a vedere un calcio consiglio visita oculistica..perfino i giudici di gara (ma chiaramente fanno parte pure loro dell'ufficio stampa di Rossi) hanno escluso il calcio ma hanno punito solo la condotta sleale di portare fuori l'avversario...
Ma probabilmente quel riferimento finale al rombo Ducati spiega molte cose....


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Adesso siamo alle comiche , dunque sarebbe stato lo spagnolo a dare una testata a Rossi .....
> Ho guardato tutti i filmati possibili e immaginabili con slow motion e senza e la dinamica dell'accaduto è chiarissima, a meno che uno non abbia delle belle fette di salame sugli occhi dovute al suo integralismo pro Rossi e il fatto che non sia stato punito per il calcio non prova nulla. Rossi ha un ottimo ufficio stampa che si è messo in moto con tutto il circo mediatico di ex campioni, nani e ballerine per cercare di salvargli la faccia, ma i miei occhi ci vedono benissimo e per quel nulla che conta rimango della mia idea.Oltre agli occhi mi funzionano bene anche le orecchie : lo stridere delle unghie sugli specchi dei suoi difensori riuscirebbe a coprire perfino il rombo di una Ducati .



Arrighe, come ci si sente ad avere un'opinione contraria a tutti gli esperti e appassionati (non ci sono solo i fan di Rossi, ma addirittura tanti nuovi ex-fan di Marquez) ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Premetto che non ho mai avuto nulla contro Rossi, anzi mi è parecchio simpatico ma stavolta ha svalvolato .Pur seguendo le corse da decenni non ho mai visto (per fortuna) un motociclista dare un calcio ad un concorrente e anche se questo può non avere effetto, per me non cambia nulla .
> 
> Tutto il resto è un ridicolo arrampicarsi sugli specchi per difendere l'indifendibile .
> 
> ...



A proposito del calcio...guardati il video sopra al mio post.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non so se avete saputo l'ultima. Lorenzo aveva richiesto di partecipare all'arbitrato a cui ha fatto ricorso valentino per valutare la penalizzazione avuta nella scorsa gara! Richiesta ovviamente respinta. Cosa cavolo c'entra lui???
> 
> Quanto cavolo è messo male quest'uomo? Non si rende conto di quanto è ridicolo? Già il suo comportamento a fine gara è stato una roba vergognosa, ma ora siamo a livelli assurdi!



Infatti Lorenzo è il più viscido di tutti. Marquez si sta prendendo insulti da tutto il Mondo, Rossi lo sta prendendo nel didietro e lui sta vincendo il Mondiale...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fonsi nieto sul contatto. Intervento in un programma spagnolo coi sottotitoli.
> Guardatelo.



[MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] Maestro cosa ne pensi? Rossi è davvero Conan che fa cadere (dalla parte opposta eh) 200 kg tra la Moto e Marquez oppure il tizio ha sparato cavolate??

Poi non ho capito ancora chi difendi (anzi se difendi qualcuno)...


----------



## Arrigo4ever (4 Novembre 2015)

Rossi è un uomo molto potente : molto ma molto di più dei due spagnoli messi assieme.....ma 

parecchi che commentano sembrano non saperlo.Per ignoranza o per partito preso ? 

Per il resto ,preferisco di gran lunga passare per guercio o per uno non competente piuttosto che 

accodarmi alla pletora di pappagalli a comando che rinunciano ad avere ed esporre opinioni proprie, 

perchè han paura di rimanere isolati o di essere presi per i fondelli.

Devo dire ,a malincuore ,che Rossi non merita più di vincere questo mondiale, e pur non avendoli 

assolutamente in simpatia,se stavolta Marquez e Lorenzo il complotto lo facessero davvero, non li 

condannerei affatto : chi di calcio ferisce, di calcio perisce .


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Rossi è un uomo molto potente : molto ma molto di più dei due spagnoli messi assieme.....ma
> 
> parecchi che commentano sembrano non saperlo.Per ignoranza o per partito preso ?
> 
> ...



Chi commenta sui social network e sui forum di motociclismo lo fa solo per spirito sportivo, non perchè esiste una macchina-rossi che paga o che obbliga la gente a pensare e scrivere determinate cose.
I motociclisti amatoriali (super partes e anche non italiani) sono tutti concordi nel fatto che Marquez ha tenuto una condotta antisportiva.
Tu sei prevenuto e fossilizzato sulla tua opinione, che non conta un ciufolo.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (4 Novembre 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Chi commenta sui social network e sui forum di motociclismo lo fa solo per spirito sportivo, non perchè esiste una macchina-rossi che paga o che obbliga la gente a pensare e scrivere determinate cose.
> I motociclisti amatoriali (super partes e anche non italiani) sono tutti concordi nel fatto che Marquez ha tenuto una condotta antisportiva.
> Tu sei prevenuto e fossilizzato sulla tua opinione, che non conta un ciufolo.



 e chi ha mai detto che Marquez non ha avuto una condotta antisportiva ?

E' stato aizzato dallo stesso Rossi per tutta la settimana ! (dopo che Marquez aveva battuto Lorenzo 

in Australia, togliendogli dei punti preziosissimi, alla faccia della logica del complotto )

Il problema è come si reagisce all 'antisportività , non il vederla ! (ci vuole poco).

Ribadisco che usando questo metro e andando avanti di questo passo le gare di MotoGP finiranno a 

rivoltellate appena uno si permette di non dare via libera a questo o a quell'altro : a te e ad altri 

andrà bene , a me no, questo non è più motocilcismo !





P.S. Non ti hanno chiamato dal TAS di Losanna per un tuo importante parere sull 'accaduto ?

No ? Strano........


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> e chi ha mai detto che Marquez non ha avuto una condotta antisportiva ?
> 
> E' stato aizzato dallo stesso Rossi per tutta la settimana ! (dopo che Marquez aveva battuto Lorenzo
> 
> ...



Ti contraddici. Perchè Rossi non ha preteso un via libera a un concorrente che faceva onestamente la propria gara, ma ad uno che, come tu stesso riconosci, lo stava ostacolando apposta, con manovre per rallentarlo e per farlo cadere. E Rossi è un signore per bene perchè un altro pilota l'avrebbe gonfiato ai box o l'avrebbe fatto volare via a 200 all'ora.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Rossi è un uomo molto potente : molto ma molto di più dei due spagnoli messi assieme.....ma
> 
> parecchi che commentano sembrano non saperlo.Per ignoranza o per partito preso ?
> 
> ...



Dio mio che mi tocca leggere...


----------

